# Channel 4 now. Strippers



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Not sure how this will go......

Obviously off topic, so don't go too far.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A bit dull so far.

They did a lot of recording up here but Glasgow tonight. 

Been to half the clubs up here and Edinburgh. It's never as glamorous in reality and most of the girls really are a few sandwiches short of a picnic.

I've always thought many guys think too much of strip clubs and it's usually just bravado.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

The bird with the tattoo on her arm's alright


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Kerr said:


> I've always thought many guys think too much of strip clubs and it's usually just bravado.


The consensus amongst me and my friends is pretty much;

They were class when we were 20ish and single (lap dancers only really opened up as mainstream venues around here around that age) but it didn't long to realise that £10-20 for a few minutes that ends in nothing, with a girl that is probably faking an interest in you, isn't all it's cracked up to be.

Been to a couple in recentish years, when we've had stag do's, but it's definitely not got the (any TBH) appeal like it did back in those days. Was more entertaining paying them £50 to humiliate/torture the stag than it was to get a private dance.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Im only hoping to spot someone i know lol


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

m1pui said:


> The consensus amongst me and my friends is pretty much;
> 
> They were class when we were 20ish and single (lap dancers only really opened up as mainstream venues around here around that age) but it didn't long to realise that £10-20 for a few minutes that ends in nothing, with a girl that is probably faking an interest in you, isn't all it's cracked up to be.
> 
> Been to a couple in recentish years, when we've had stag do's, but it's definitely not got the (any TBH) appeal like it did back in those days. Was more entertaining paying them £50 to humiliate/torture the stag than it was to get a private dance.


As days out with the shop floor at work, they always wanted to go to the strippers. It would happen 3-4 times a year.

In a group it was "the best night ever". Speak to guys on their own, "been there, done that and a bit bored of it".

that poor wee lasse talking about earning big money. £100 a night is big money to do that?

There is too many desperate girls doing it for peanuts.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Prism Detailing said:


> Im only hoping to spot someone i know lol


As long as it isn't your sister or mum!:lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Kim, she's gorgeous. Too good for that caper.
I've been to clubs on stag dos but as for going on your own you gotta be joking


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Kerr said:


> As days out with the shop floor at work, they always wanted to go to the strippers. It would happen 3-4 times a year.
> 
> In a group it was "the best night ever". Speak to guys on their own, "been there, done that and a bit bored of it".
> 
> ...


It was, or seemed at the time, mint when we were younger. We'd just be out and conversation would just end up "should we go to the strippers" and the answer would inevitably be yes. We even took one of the girls that had come out with us to the club once 

Were out in Liverpool about 2 years ago and that questions was posed again and it was pretty much a chorus of no/waste of money that went around us all :lol:

Suppose we need a 18-22ish lad to chime in here and tell us if it's still got the lustre when you're young or if they've all just become desensitised to it now.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Why she's dyed her hair i don't know:'(
gone off her now


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

There's a few of the mates and myself like one of the clubs up here. You don't get any hassle from the girls, it's just like being in a nightclub with some women wandering around in their undies. The thing is the rules have changed slightly so they have to keep their asses covered.

Of the girls I know from the club most are students at uni and have bf or fiancés


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Prism Detailing said:


> Im only hoping to spot someone i know lol


Your boyfriend is a stripper eh :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Will_G said:


> There's a few of the mates and myself like one of the clubs up here. You don't get any hassle from the girls, it's just like being in a nightclub with some women wandering around in their undies. The thing is the rules have changed slightly so they have to keep their asses covered.
> 
> Of the girls I know from the club most are students at uni and have bf or fiancés


I've only been to number seven up here a few times.

Embarrassing when the girls recognised me from the western in Edinburgh. The rest were Eastern Europeans.

Number seven is £20 a dance(oil money) when Edinburgh is £10 at the weekends and £5 during the week. More goes in Edinburgh too as rules are more relaxed.

That poor wee lasse admitting she only made £1500 in a month. Bet she didn't pay fax from that either.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

See i couldn't pay for a woman to dance personally, it's just too staged for me.
Much prefer to be in a nightclub and just chat them up


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

DJ X-Ray said:


> See i couldn't pay for a woman to dance personally, it's just too staged for me.
> Much prefer to be in a nightclub and just chat them up


Some guys spend a fortune doing it. What's the point of them flashing their bits with no end result?

Either go out and make the effort to pull, or as some do, pay for an escort.


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Iv been to that one in Edinburgh, don't remember the name but it's the round fronted one on the corner, back in '06 I got a a face full of fanny juice for £35, lol breathing through me ears.........

They stripped the stag covered him with spray cream and kicked him in the nuts,lashed him with his belt

Good night out all round!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Some guys spend a fortune doing it. What's the point of them flashing their bits with no end result?


You should tell my boss that, the bill for 4 of us at Xmas came in at just under 6k :lol:

Although you did get more than a dance.

Apparently the girls had to pay 25% but kept the rest, not bad for a night's work.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

M4D YN said:


> Your boyfriend is a stripper eh :thumb:


When did you start stripping ? I thought at least you would have told me :tumbleweed:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> You should tell my boss that, the bill for 4 of us at Xmas came in at just under 6k :lol:
> 
> Although you did get more than a dance.
> 
> Apparently the girls had to pay 25% but kept the rest, not bad for a night's work.


6G! That's a bit dear ain't it, what we're they ladyboys?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> 6G! That's a bit dear ain't it, what we're they ladyboys?


It was pretty much anything goes.

None that I was aware of ...

http://www.no4mayfair.com/gallery/


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Todays lap dance bars aren't a patch on going to watch a real stripper in a back street pub in the 1980's. Now that was something special, especially when the empty beer glass got passed around and when it was full of money the stripper would do extras :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I thought the show was a bit boring . Only ever been to one when i was about 18 , lads sent me out the back for a dance i couldn't stop giggling and nor could the girl attempting to dance the pole for me ! Then another girl who had been on stage and touching herself up stood chatting to me and when i said i didn't want a private dance she wiped her fingers under my nose and walked off grinning !


----------

